# What would be a reansonable score ?



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

For Sr. freestyle field round ? and what score would it take to win a field Sr.Freestyle state championship ?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

anywhere from 500 -550 depending where youre at!!


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> For Sr. freestyle field round ? and what score would it take to win a field Sr.Freestyle state championship ?


http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u... Outdoor Nationals - Final ResultsResults.pdf

Search for "Burns" to find SMFS scores at 2012 Outdoor Nats.

550 is a very good senior score. 540's are fairly common among the best seniors. Show up with a bow and 2 good arrows and you might win a State championship in some places.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

TNMAN said:


> http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/u... Outdoor Nationals - Final ResultsResults.pdf
> 
> Search for "Burns" to find SMFS scores at 2012 Outdoor Nats.
> 
> 550 is a very good senior score. 540's are fairly common among the best seniors. Show up with a bow and 2 good arrows and you might win a State championship in some places.


Thanks


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Every state is different.....check your states website and see what it takes. 

Probably take a score in the 540s some place or better....


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

It's amazing how good the SR's shoot.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

rigginuts said:


> It's amazing how good the SR's shoot.


http://www.floridaarchery.org/results.htm

Actually, you never know what it might take for a winning score. Weather can make a big difference, and you never know who will show up with their good stuff and who won't.

Field is a blast. Come on out and get you some of it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rigginuts said:


> It's amazing how good the SR's shoot.


Seniors in archery aren't the same as the ones you see struggling around town :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Seniors in archery aren't the same as the ones you see struggling around town :chortle:


Good point.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Plus they have been at it the longest and most likely have the mental game down! Only thing is some of those field courses are pretty rough!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stubby'smom said:


> Plus they have been at it the longest and most likely have the mental game down! Only thing is some of those field courses are pretty rough!


The avg field range is far from rough :wink: at least not as far as walking goes....and most have a few really tough targets...but most targets don't pop up on the rough scale. Even the tough courses I have shot or shoot...after you get to know them they really aren't that bad...as long as you pay attention to what your doing :wink:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'd have to look. Years back I took Sr Freestyle Field/Hunter Champion. I think I was in the 530s. 1067 for both I think. I was 55 at the time and second time ever shooting a Field event. Two days and 224 arrows may seem a bunch, but really not when you're in good company and I had the best every time I shot a Field round. Took 2nd the next year, but can't remember what score.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

rigginuts said:


> ...and what score would it take to win a field Sr.Freestyle state championship ?


It really depends on your state. But more importantly, as a newcomer to field archery, if your focus is on a goal like this, you've already lost to these guys... :teeth:


----------



## jbhoyt (Nov 29, 2006)

Don't worry about scores, make good shots, have a good time. The competition and sportsmanship will be great. Be sure to bring plenty of jokes.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

jbhoyt said:


> Don't worry about scores, make good shots, have a good time. The competition and sportsmanship will be great. Be sure to bring plenty of jokes.


Yep, you've shot enough with me to know I'm my own joke.


----------

